# 520 wiring diagram



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

I am working on wiring on my 1956 520 gas JD. Does anyone have a wiring diagram they would be willing to post?


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

Really? Nobody can help?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Tough question! Not much info out there.... unless a member has a 520 tractor manual. Anyways, see if this helps a little in the mean time.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

That's probably as good as it gets pogo 


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## 82corvette (Jul 8, 2011)

It's crazy the amount of info you can find on the internet! That is unless you need info on an antique John Deere, it seems like everybody sells a manual. The aftermarket manuals help but are pretty vague and the factory manuals are out there but the people selling them are real greedy. Thank goodness we have forums! Thanks for the help Pogobill I found my problem was the switch so I called Mitch at Contrary Acres & will have one Monday.


----------

